# Sanguinius... Pronunciation?



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello guys, this may sound like a completely stupid question, but how do you prefer to pronounce Sanguinius? I sucked in latin back in school, so cant remember the right way, is it SANG-WIN-EE-US or SANG-WIN-US? I always preferred the latter, i think it sounds better, but what is the correct way?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I use the former of the two but I have no idea which one is correct.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I use Sang-win-yus rather than having the 'i' and 'u' as two vowel sounds.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I use San-gween-us. But yet again i have no idea what is right or wrong.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I always said Sang-win-us, but that was because I never actually READ the name :S
Chromedog makes a good point though, that's a valid way to say it.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, it is just another stupid rant/argument a couple of buds have a habit of getting into...anybody else?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The official pronunciation of Sanguine is Sang-win, so most likely Sang-win-us.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Varakir said:


> The official pronunciation of Sanguine is Sang-win, so most likely Sang-win-us.


You are, however, ignoring the second i


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

This might almost be a Aluminium/ Aluminum argument here.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Garven Dreis said:


> This might almost be a Aluminium/ Aluminum argument here.


Except with that, both are valid, Aluminum was the original name, but Aluminium was proposed because it sounds better.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Winterous said:


> You are, however, ignoring the second i


Well... there is no "I" in team, but there is an "I" in pie. And there's an "I" in meat pie. Anagram of meat is team... I don't know what i'm talking about.....:biggrin:

I never even saw the second i, it just reads at sang-win- us to me, but with the 2nd i, i'd have to agree with chromedog's pronunciation.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Same with me, never actually read the word


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Latin pronunciation is sang-WIN-ee-oos. The modern (bastardized) Latin pronunciation would be basically the same, but rather than -oos, it'd be -uhs.

However, this is a fictional setting, so if you wanted to pronounce it as Bob the Donkey Rancher, you'd be within your rights to do so as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The phonetic transcription of the word would be this, I think: sæŋg'wi:nɪəs. For those who can't read that: sang-WEE-nious (stress is indicated by capital letters). The "sang" part sounds exactly as the first half of the word "sanguine" (no shit ), the "ious" bit sounds like "pious" except for the "p" (again, no shit, but just in case ).


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

What I find really helpfull for pronunciation of words is google translator set to translate from english to english. It has a little "speak" button which makes it say the word. 

http://translate.google.com/#en|en|%20Sanguinius%20%0D%0A

Its not accurate all the time though, likes its pronunciation of khorne...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

General. Gray Wolf said:


> What I find really helpfull for pronunciation of words is google translator set to translate from english to english. It has a little "speak" button which makes it say the word.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/#en|en|%20Sanguinius%20%0D%0A
> 
> Its not accurate all the time though, likes its pronunciation of khorne...


Erm... I might be mistaken, but doesn't English have that funny rule that the primary stress has to be either on the first or on the second syllable? I'm asking because the one you gave put it on the third... which is kind of odd... 
[/phonetics mumbo-jumbo]


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Erm... I might be mistaken, but doesn't English have that funny rule that the primary stress has to be either on the first or on the second syllable? I'm asking because the one you gave put it on the third... which is kind of odd...
> [/phonetics mumbo-jumbo]


What, like 'Sangui-KNEE-us'?


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

you pronounce Sanguine "Sang-gwin" so following that token. "Sang-gwin-us" or perhaps "Sang-gwin-eyeus" but that sounds stupid, so I am for the first one. simple and easy, and way cooler then "The Sanguinator" which I will Kill on sight just for being called something you'd see on the back of a bowling team shirt.


----------

